# alsa-plugins y pulseaudio

## johpunk

el problema que tengo es que a la hora de querer actualizar mi s.o me sale lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
> #required by media-sound/pulseaudio-1.99.2, required by gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.2.3, required by gnome-base/gnome-session-3.2.1-r1, required by gnome-base/gdm-3.2.1.1-r2, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)
> 
> >=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.25-r1 pulseaudio

 

según este post https://forums-web1.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-918444-start-0.html parece que estos paquetes de gnome requieren de pulseaudio si o si, entonces eso quiere decir que obligatoriamente tendré que usa de ahora en adelante pulseaudio o existe alguna solución a esto para evitar el uso de este?

----------

## gringo

gnome3 depende de pulseaudio asi que me temo que tendrás que instalarlo si o si.

la USE pulseaudio forma ya parte del perfil gnome.

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

si es así pues ni modo, eliminare gnome e instalare al menos xfce

----------

